

Chrome 42 Disables NPAPI and Related Plug-Ins: Java, Unity, Silverlight - simas
http://www.infoq.com/news/2015/04/chrome-42-npapi?utm_campaign=infoq_content&utm_source=infoq&utm_medium=feed&utm_term=global

======
LoSboccacc
is google still trying to have standards go its way or hell with everything?

I don't almost see plugins anymore, but I don't like browser deciding for me
what can I consume on the internet.

especially the unity player thing sucks. I know many indie that have a game
demo delivered this way (i.e.
[http://dinopoloclub.com/minimetro/](http://dinopoloclub.com/minimetro/) ) adn
it's a quick, cheap way for them to get an audience (who'd install exes from
random guys off the internet anymore?)

